# LGB Alco 2055 to D&SNGRR



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I just had to get my hands on one. I think they are ugly but in a good way! And a few pictures of it compared to my 1:20.3 rolling stock. Let’s see what paint scheme the Durango & Silverton NGRR comes up with. Any ideas!?!

Jason


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jason.... Paint it black and letter it for the D&S 

Just a rough ideal...


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Stan, That’s what I'm thinking I may do. 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Here is my repainted LGB 2055 White Pass, I did not repaint it to go on the Durango & Silverton, but for my Ft. Worth & South-Western Railroad. I do think this paint scheme would look pretty good on the new Durango engines.

trainman


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks good!

Jason


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Them's ain't ugly, Jason... Them's just un-i-que. 🙃🙃🙃 They run and run and run. 

That looks super... Great job..


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

That is true Stan! It’s my boys favorite diesel so it stays 🙃
Jason


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

According to posts elsewhere by Durango and Silverton, atleast 107 and 101 will remain in their yellow an green colors but with speed lettering D&S replacing the White Pass logos on the long hood. And that there are NO current plans to repaint those 2 units. Haven't heard which road numbers the final 2 of the 4 they are buying will be. Cant wait to travel west to ride behind them. Steam is cool, but Alco's are unique. My vote should they or the other pair get repainted is the late DRGW diesel scheme, black with orange speed lettering and barricade stripes on the noses. Along with replacing the red lense with clear in the roof mounted Gyralight and using the light all the time.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mike Toney said:


> According to posts elsewhere by Durango and Silverton, atleast 107 and 101 will remain in their yellow an green colors but with speed lettering D&S replacing the White Pass logos on the long hood. And that there are NO current plans to repaint those 2 units. Haven't heard which road numbers the final 2 of the 4 they are buying will be. Cant wait to travel west to ride behind them. Steam is cool, but Alco's are unique. My vote should they or the other pair get repainted is the late DRGW diesel scheme, black with orange speed lettering and barricade stripes on the noses. Along with replacing the red lense with clear in the roof mounted Gyralight and using the light all the time.


Mike… Let’s see what they do with the remaining two. I’m holding off painting mine. Might just leave it too. You find one yet?
Jason


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I can find them, I need my live steam loco to sell so I have some $$ to buy them. I wanna see what other road numbers they choose. Supposed to know any time now, but they haven't said publicly yet that I have seen.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

From their web site this is how they are painted.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are the rebuilt EMD's they bought. But from my reading they lack the balls to handle the typical excursion trains all the way to Silverton. The beefy Alco's do have power to do that if the D&S wants to run them the full length of the line. Hope to visit there in a couple years and ride behind one of them.


----------

